# Big Ears = Higher co2?



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Is it the same for all fish?
I am wondering if the co2 in my planted tank is affecting them, hmmmm  
Big Eared Guppies for sale, very rare. 
As reported by the CBC:
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2009/06/26/fish-ears-grow-co2-carbon-dioxide.html


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAH. neat story too. 

on a related note, fish have ears?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> AHAHAHAHAH. neat story too.
> 
> on a related note, fish have ears?


and the scary part is that they are listening in on our conversations. How do you spell paranoid.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

mine are in isolation tanks.  no worries there. Just in case though, I disconnected their internet.


----------

